# TOLKIEN on Twitter



## Eledhwen (Feb 23, 2013)

As I write, #LOTRBandNames is trending in the UK (higher than the England v France Rugby match, which is saying something!). 

As well as giving fellow TTFers the opportunity to contribute band names that shoe-horn LotR names in, I thought I'd start this general thread for recording mentions of Tolkien related trends on Twitter.

*edit*
England beat France 23-13. Some of the England players had blood on their shirts; they do insist on wearing white!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 27, 2013)

#TolkienReadingDay - the 25th of March, and also the day Sauron fell and Frodo and Sam were rescued by the Eagles.

Sadly, this did not trend (at least not while I looked), but I derived much entertainment from reading the posts on the subject, which were, at one stage, arriving several times a minute.


----------

